# Cabinet For A Gaming Rig



## sameerdatta (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi

I need to buy a cabinet for my upcoming gaming rig. My requirements are as follows

1. windowed side panel 
2. good cable managment
3. space ( ATX MB and 2 R9 270X cards)
4. 120 MM Fans (Min)

Thanks


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 10, 2013)

corsair 300r / cooler master haf 912 / bitfenix shinobi / nzxt phantom 410
All cabinets are available with window


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

sameerdatta said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to buy a cabinet for my upcoming gaming rig. My requirements are as follows
> 
> ...



Bitfenix Ronin


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention my budget is around 5K


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

sameerdatta said:


> I forgot to mention my budget is around 5K



Bitfenix Ronin @ 5500 or 
Corsair 230T @ 5800.


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

Go for HAF 912 with Transparent side panel


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 3, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> Go for HAF 912 with Transparent side panel



+1 for haf 912 using it,loving it!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been SLI ing since 2008, and my experience tells me to get a cabinet with a Side fan over a Window any day. A windowed cabinet will make you card die sooner,just my two cents.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I have been SLI ing since 2008, and my experience tells me to get a cabinet with a Side fan over a Window any day. A windowed cabinet will make you card die sooner,just my two cents.



I need proof buddy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I need proof buddy.


----------



## maheshn (Dec 6, 2013)

sameerdatta said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to buy a cabinet for my upcoming gaming rig. My requirements are as follows
> 
> ...



Why to compromise? There are good cabinets with a side window *WITH* provision for mounting fans on the same, too. So you get both looks and (relatively) better cooling than those with no side fan. Just some examples:

Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Transparent Side Panel Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

Cooler Master Chassis K350 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

Cooler Master K380 CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

Even one of the Corsair Carbide series comes in one model with transparent side panel on which two fans can be mounted ( I don't recall the exact model number).

edit: Found that too:

Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Therefore, *take a very good look around before buying!*

Good Luck in your purchase.....


----------

